# smallest of the large



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i want a catfish...after seeing fishgeek's rtc, i fell in love :/ i want one!! but i can't house an extremely large one. what's the smallest of the large cats? i'm lookin for something under 24"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

lima shovelnose, Mystus wyckii, asian red tail catfish.

for more check out http://planetcatfish.com/core/index.htm


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome. thanks lemmy.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

or a native likea bullhead.. or go with a tig


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Juruense- cheaper than a tigrinus and cool as hell.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/pimel...chypl/566_f.php

Tigrinus- 'nuff said

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/pimel...odont/354_f.php

C. Coecutiens- solitary fish. they are known to bury themselfs into fish. Constant shark like swimmers.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/cetop...opsis/339_f.php

Bagarius- cool fish. also known as the "devil cat"

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sisor...arius/572_f.php

I really dont know what kind of cat youre looking for. Im mainly into oddball types. If i think of anymore ill post them up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

Lima shovelnose stay relatively small. I rarely see one over a foot. Mine has only grown about 2" or 3" in the year I had him.

Not a terribly active fish. Despite their frantic activity in the pet store, they are very sedate during the day when they settle in an aquarium.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hrmm...would any of these be able to hold their own with, let's say, a midas?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

I wouldnt bet on it. Especially not in a 75. Maybe in a larger tank you can get away with some of the larger durable cats like rtc's, p. niger, m. uranscopus, etc...


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

what about electric catfishes where can u find those?????


----------



## fahakafunk (Jul 25, 2004)

hyphen said:


> hrmm...would any of these be able to hold their own with, let's say, a midas?


 IMO, an Asian Red Tail Cat could hold it's own with a midas if they were similar sizes. I had a ARTC which lived with a very aggressive red devil and after a few fights, they they learned to leave each other alone. Just get the ARTC a PVC pipe or cave or something to chill in.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good thread, I'm pinning it...


----------



## mshaughnessy (Sep 22, 2003)

I kept a channel catfish with 2 oscars and a jaguar cichlid. The catfish definetly held its own with the cichlids. It was about 14". I don't know the scientific name, but the store called them channel catsfish. Very hardy, active and able to defend itself.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

channel cats get huge fast. my old one went from 2"-12" in a few months. once it hit 12" i gave it to my neighbor to put in his pond which is basicly a kiddie pool LOL. the catfish is now about 24"









they get huge and would not work well in an average home aquarium.


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

my friend had a channel catfish for free from petco, but had no where to put it so it went a 10 gallon with 2 tiger oscars, red devil, pacu, african cichilid, can 50 feeders....................over stalkin it


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

2nafury said:


> my friend had a channel catfish for free from petco, but had no where to put it so it went a 10 gallon with 2 tiger oscars, red devil, pacu, african cichilid, can 50 feeders....................over stalkin it


 people like that shouldnt be alowed to own fish


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

> IMO, an Asian Red Tail Cat could hold it's own with a midas if they were similar sizes.


Lose-lose situation in most cases. ARTC's are down right nasty. Especially wont work in a 75.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

2nafury said:


> my friend had a channel catfish for free from petco, but had no where to put it so it went a 10 gallon with 2 tiger oscars, red devil, pacu, african cichilid, can 50 feeders....................over stalkin it

















holy god man poor fishys


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

Ya I have two channel cats and three albino oscars in a tank together. For now anyway. I'm going to have to do some serious upgrading though in about a year. I am assuming that not all three oscars will like each other sometime soon, or my boy girl ratio will be out of whack. I think too that a 12 inch cat could and would decide to eat on an oscar once their size isn't equal anymore as the cats have very large mouths. I'll have to waite and see what happens but I expect my little troup to all go into seperate housing on down the road. I may even have to build a pond for the cats because there really isn't a good place for them to go after a certain point.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Channel cats can get over 50 pounds and almost 4 feet long!
More often you're looking at a 20 pounder being big but 20 pounds is a lot of fish for any fish tank.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

con man said:


> or a native likea bullhead.. or go with a tig


 bullys for sure!

they rock they tear feeders to shreds and they cklean up fish poo


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dp ARTC really stay under 2ft, i thought there really wasnt a difference between RTC and a ARTC, i thouhgt they got to the same size, just over 4ft


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

ok hold on im very very confused here. What exactly is the difference between and red tailed cat and an asian red tailed cat. How can u tell them apart as juvies? I've seen RTCs that are 5 ft long so im guessing that these are two different fish. Can someone please clarify this for me?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ok hold on im very very confused here. What exactly is the difference between and red tailed cat and an asian red tailed cat. How can u tell them apart as juvies? I've seen RTCs that are 5 ft long so im guessing that these are two different fish. Can someone please clarify this for me?
> [snapback]894215[/snapback]​


asian redtail http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...iesname=nemurus

south american redtail http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...=hemioliopterus


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

never noticed that this topic got pinned. if anyone cares, i got a larger tank and bought a tiger shovel nose


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i was just at a local pet shop. they had Pangasius cats for sale up there. didnt specify what species of pang it was, but they did specify max size....8 inches. 
my friends, this is proof you should always do your own homework. 
if im correct, the fish they did have up there was a Pangasius sutchi which gets well over 3 feet. well, in the wild. im sure most die before 10 inches in an aquarium.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

instead of breeding feeders.. people should just buy a few small channel cats from the pet store for a few bucks n throw em in a decent sized tank for a few months.. and then chop em up n feed em to p's

and u dont need to worry about a special diet since channel cats will eat garbage


----------



## xandersx (Oct 21, 2005)

I would without a doubt get either a Chepalosilurus Apurensis or a Chepalosilurus Fowleri. They are by far the coolest cats out there. And they don't get too damn gigantic either. So I would pic one of those out.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/pseudopi/g_273.php


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Back home, I raised a 4-inch albino walking catfish into a 18-inch eating machine and it was so aggresive during feeding, it would grab all the Hikari food sticks it could from the 3 10-inch oscars it shared the tank with and would end up with a grotesque bulging belly. It was bulging so much that it would not even lie flat on its belly but it would "roll" & "list" to it's side.


----------



## hoosier101 (Oct 2, 2006)

i heard the same...bulls are shy though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

acestro said:


> Good thread, I'm pinning it...


and it's no longer good... so I'm unpinning it :laugh:


----------

